# ma crotte



## Giod

Salve a tutti!
Come si può rendere in italiano l'espressione "ma crotte"? Una madre si rivolge così a sua figlia (non penso quindi che si possa tradurre con il significato letterale della parola!).
Grazie mille
Gio


----------



## Necsus

Forse _'mio_ _cioccolatino'_? Secondo il Garzanti _crotte_ _de chocolat_ è un _cioccolatino ripieno_. Poi immagino possa diventare una qualunque altra cosa dolce il cui nome è usato come vezzeggiativo.


----------



## matoupaschat

"Crotte" va capito come un "piccolo pezzo " . Più corrente in francese è "p'tit bout" o "bout d'chou" . Genericamente, direi "tesorino, tesoruccio", ma temo non renda esattamente l'affettuosa familiarità . Ci vuole un madrelingua bilingue .


----------



## Nunou

"Piccolina/Piccoletta mia" credo possano andar bene ....
Mi baso però su quello che ha scritto matoupaschat perché non conoscevo questa espressione ....


----------



## Corsicum

Ce n’est pas du tout vulgaire, c’est familier et très affectueux, j’ai l’impression que cela fait très intellectuel Parisien, chez des gens bien éduqués et même raffinés qui disent « _crotte alors_ » au lieu de « _merde alors_ », ce n’est pas une expression des paysans du sud .
_ _
Je trouve que la définition du dictionnaire est incomplète :
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/crotte
Voir les recettes de pâtisserie pour les_ « crottes de chocolat »_
_ _


----------



## matoupaschat

Corsicum said:


> Je trouve que la définition du dictionnaire est incomplète :
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/crotte


Ciao Corsicum,
Si tu vas dans l'onglet "synonymie" http://www.cnrtl.fr/synonymie/crotte, tu peux trouver "biquette" http://www.cnrtl.fr/synonymie/biquette/substantif et là tu cliques sur http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/biquette/substantif et tu as :
*B.−* [En parlant d'une pers.] Terme d'affection (surtout à l'égard d'un enfant). _Mon biquet._ _Oui, vieux biquet, de samedi prochain en 8 je m'embarque par le chemin de fer_ (Flaubert, _Correspondance,_ 1843, p. 30). ​C'est un peu détourné comme procédé, mais cela peut aider .


----------

